# Temporarily Bowing Out....



## Bob Hubbard

Due to some real life matters, a workload that's requiring more of my focus, and a need to regroup a bit, I'm stepping back from much of the day to day operations.  I'll still be here, lurking mostly, making sure the engines are stoked and the bar is stocked.  But I need a few days, week or so to tackle the other things and get caught up.

If you have administration issues, please, use the Contact Us link at the bottom right of every forum page rather than PMing or emailing me directly.  MartialTalk has one of the best admin and moderation teams around and they'll be happy to assist you.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## dungeonworks

Good luck Mr. Hubbard and i hope things work out as you intend.  Thanks for a *great *forum.  Best place on the net for all things Martial Arts.


----------



## Tames D

Let's see. First you are inquiring about cancer treatments. And now this. Is there something you're not telling us? PM me if there is anything I can help you with.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Take all the time you need Bob. We'll hold the fort down.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Relax and take all the time you need.


----------



## terryl965

Bob I hope everything is fine with you and yours, if there is anything that any of us can do please ask. I know I am not able to do alot but I can certainly leaned a ear if you ever need one.


----------



## bluekey88

Do what you have to do.  You'll be missed, but we'll be here if you need us.  Good luck with what you have to do.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Just to set some minds at ease, neither I nor my wife are the one with cancer. It's someone close to me however, and that's at the forefront of my thoughts as of late.  Rest of stuff, is just business and other obligations pulling me temporarily away. Things'll be back to normal shortly. But I thank you all for the well wishes and kind thoughts.  I may be taking a few of those offers to vent up down the road.

:asian:


----------



## Blade96

Oh Bob! I'm really sorry. My aunt had cancer, and recently they found cancer in one of my cousins. My grandma has some too. All are well though, and I really hope the same for that special someone really close to you!

All good wishes.

You have always my support.

Your friend,

~ Blade ~


----------



## Xue Sheng

Hope all is well.

And after this.... maybe it is time for a vacation


----------



## kidswarrior

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just to set some minds at ease, neither I nor my wife are the one with cancer. It's someone close to me however, and that's at the forefront of my thoughts as of late.  Rest of stuff, is just business and other obligations pulling me temporarily away. Things'll be back to normal shortly. But I thank you all for the well wishes and kind thoughts.  I may be taking a few of those offers to vent up down the road.


All the best to them and to you. That's a very difficult situation, even with the best possible outcome, and I applaud you for taking it on. :asian:


----------



## dbell

Time away from things is very important to health.  Don't sweat it here, as you said there is a strong team here you built up to help you out!  They will do a good job while you are gone!

We will miss you (or at least I will), but other things do need taken care of too!

May God be with the one with Cancer (and all for that matter!) and may all work out well in the end!


----------



## David43515

Dungeonworks took the words out of my mouth.







We`ll be okay for a while without you Bob, but it`ll be quiet here while you`re gone. I hope you can get things worked out and our prayers are with your friend.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm popping in a bit, mostly when I have a few minutes to respond to pms.

Family issues a "wait and see" thing, so the popping in helps distract me. At this point, no news is good news. Right now, I'm afraid I'm looking at 1-2 funerals this year, with the potential for 5 if things domino. Broken hearts and all that as it were. Hard to wrap my head around this whole situation. I'm hoping that 'worst case' doesn't happen, and it's unlikely but something I'm trying to prepare for.

I greatly appreciate the support, it helps keep me somewhat sane. (You know I'm a tad nuts running 3 communities.)


----------



## Carol

Wow Bob, that just....sucks.   

Call if you ever want to vent or something.  Hang in there.


----------



## profesormental

Man... sucks heavily. Went through a similar situation a while back.

Totally understandable. Take care of yourself and those who need it. Best wishes; Strength and Honor.


----------



## Blade96

Hope you're not gone too long, I'll miss all your Democrat and Obama bashing =]


----------



## Drac

Do what needs to be done Bob..


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The non family stuffs catching up so I'm starting to have breathing room again.  Still no updates on the family matter, but I've got my fingers crosses as it were.  

As to the study, I'm trying not to engage much there right now. Just not at my best, but I'll fire off a couple debatables shortly.  

Thank you again for the good thoughts and well wishes and the advice I've gotten.  It's helped keep my spirits up and get through this far.
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Just an update of sorts.  Nothing new on the family side, which is sort of good news.  Other stuff's mostly caught up, hence my more visible postings of late.  

More of a 'nothing new to say, but didn't want to leave anyone hanging' update.


----------



## Carol

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just an update of sorts. Nothing new on the family side, which is sort of good news. Other stuff's mostly caught up, hence my more visible postings of late.
> 
> More of a 'nothing new to say, but didn't want to leave anyone hanging' update.


 
Good thoughts and prayers to you and yours, Bob.  Been thinking about you.  I hope all goes as well as it possibly can.


----------



## Domino

Yes, thoughts are with you Bob, chin up .... and be strong for those around you as Im sure you already are.
I am in a similar situation to yourself.
Hope your training brings you focus.


----------

